
China Clamps Down Still Harder on Internet Access, Blocks VPNs - joshwa
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/30/world/asia/china-clamps-down-still-harder-on-internet-access.html
======
calbear81
Seems like a great opportunity to ease up visa/immigration restrictions in the
US and encourage a brain drain from China of highly sought after professors
and professionals.

------
namlem
The Great Firewall's days are numbered. What do they think is going to happen
when SpaceX and friends start launching their internet satellites?

~~~
zaroth
Hopefully not blow them out of orbit like they have demonstrated in the past!
Or extort SpaceX into disabling them for that entire region...

